# MONSTER 25% Off Halloween Sale at IronMag Research and IronMagLabs!



## heavyiron (Oct 28, 2014)

*IMR will never offer a better deal than this!

Buy 3 get one FREE!

Free shipping on orders over $200

Additional 25% Off Coupon Code:* *SPOOK25**

Highest quality chems on the market PERIOD!

**IronMag Research Chems provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. All products are clean and pure!

*


----------



## rambo99 (Oct 28, 2014)

Bump for some good brothers!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I needs cialis..


IMR now shipping to USA, Canada, Australia and New Zealand!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *IMR will never offer a better deal than this!
> 
> Buy 3 get one FREE!
> 
> ...




Last day for this sale guys!


----------

